# Delta Band Saw 28-160



## Joseph Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

I just got a delta band saw from my uncle which has been in the family for a few years and I had some questions about it. It appears to me that the saw seems quite old I couldn't find a date on it or couldn't find an age when looking it up online. Does anyone know about this model number? (Delta 28-160) I also took the side panel off to fix the blade because it feel off and it looks like it could be broke but I wasn't sure. I'm sure I can fix it if they still sell the parts for it but I was wondering if it is worth fixing. Does anyone have this saw and maybe could tell me if it is worth fixing.

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A broken blade is easy 56 1/8"*

Is this your saw here:
https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea...mage&fr=ytff1-tyc-sc&va=Delta+Band+Saw+28-160










Other parts may be difficult.
Ebay has some:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=delta+band+saw+28+160

Manual:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-10-Ba...561?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e62fabd81

It's a popular saw, but not because it's a great machine, rather because it's an entry level hobby tool. Lots of them were sold but it's not a "woodworking" machine... too light duty for material much over 1". JMO


----------



## Joseph Johnson (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes the first image on the search page is the saw I have but much cleaner. It appears it may be easier to purchase a new one. What do you think


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

jdjohnson2009 said:


> Yes the first image on the search page is the saw I have but much cleaner. It appears it may be easier to purchase a new one. What do you think


Sadly the 3 wheeled band saws like that aren't worth much. I'd start over new.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depends on the use*

Here's the blades I found. Probably worth trying a new blade and then see. You won't be able to sell it IF you can't demonstrate it. 

Amazon.com: SuperCut B56.5W316H8 Three Wheeler Bandsaw Blades, 56-1/2" Long - 3/16" Width; 8 Hook Tooth: Home Improvement


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

I was going to comment that anything that said Delta and it real old is worth restoring. I had forgotten about the three wheeled kind. I had one for a short time. It was totally worthless to me. It is siting on my scrap pile waiting for me to take it to the scrap metal recycler.
I wouldn't spend any more then the cost of a blade on it.

Charlie


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

3 wheeled band saws are PITA , but if you will only do small wood work, you'll be fine.


----------



## GaryNelson (Aug 27, 2021)

Joseph Johnson said:


> I just got a delta band saw from my uncle which has been in the family for a few years and I had some questions about it. It appears to me that the saw seems quite old I couldn't find a date on it or couldn't find an age when looking it up online. Does anyone know about this model number? (Delta 28-160) I also took the side panel off to fix the blade because it feel off and it looks like it could be broke but I wasn't sure. I'm sure I can fix it if they still sell the parts for it but I was wondering if it is worth fixing. Does anyone have this saw and maybe could tell me if it is worth fixing.
> 
> Thanks


Look at the plate on right side where the catalog number is the model number is month and date mine is N 8817 for 17 Nov, 1988


----------



## GaryNelson (Aug 27, 2021)

GaryNelson said:


> Look at the plate on right side where the catalog number is the model number is month and date mine is N 8817 for 17 Nov, 1988


Parts are hard to


----------

